# Ok, so Rally Finland visits my home town...



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

*Ok, so Rally Finland visits my home town...(Now with pics!)*

Should I take a day off (it's here on Friday at lunchtime)? Probably....

wow, just seen some of the stages. They are in the boonies, but also only about 20 minutes from here on a good day. Hmm. I think I need to give the 100-300 a workout...

Bret


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

DO IT, DO IT, DO IT.

Look forward to seeing the shots :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I will have to try and talk my wife into playing driver for the day, I think, but that should be easy enough. I'll try and drive a couple of the stages (they're gravel which will be a pain if it's dry and another pain if it's wet) to get a feel for the positions I might be able to take - without getting too close, but that's what the 100-300 and a stepladder are for 
Might see if I can get a media pass.

Bret


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

If you don't take a day off to enjoy two hobbies at the same time, what the hell would you take a day off for?

DO IT!


----------



## johnnyh (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes please!!!!!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

So, to bring this up to date: I probably can't get a media pass, but the rest is pretty set up. The 100-300 turns up next week on Monday. I will pick up a copy of the rally programme this week from a petrol station and check exactly where the locations of the car parks are and - most important - the timings to get there and back from the other stages, so I can add in some times. I need to find out if I can get to specific places and how long I'm going to have to lug my stepladder (yes, I will have one with me).

I've already sorted out the kit list and the only things missing are a pair of 16GB extremePros. Why? because Extreme IIIs are too slow. And I only have 8GB ones of those 

I'd quite like to rent a second body with a 300DA*, but there's no finance for that, so I'll be content with some decent pics and contacts out of this. Looks like I might have those, but that's another story and one that I'll tell when appropriate 

I've been driving gravel myself this weekend at reasonable speeds and the stuff these guys are doing is truly scary. It's bad enough on a straight - then when you hit a puddle at 80 and the wheel wrenches right and the *whole car* shifts sideways it's no longer funny.

Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

quick sample:










- Bret


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking forward to these.


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

looking good


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

it's Ogier 
it's from Koukunmaa 
it's fresh
between us, we took well over 1000 pics and an awful lot of mine are potential keepers
the 100-300 simply rocks, but I want a fast-focussing 50-150 to go with it
the noise in the forest is astounding and reduced my little monster to tears. Thankfully she took her ear protectors, so no real worries 
He was the second car we photographed in anger 

The full set is processing now and should be done soon. However, I'm planning tomorrow as the little monster is "well up for it" - it's scary how compliant she can be when she wants - so at the moment I think we're doing at least Leustuu starting with the historic cars and waiting for WRC run 2 (the historics start at 10:30 and the WRC returns at 1400) so that's not too much time "wasted". I want to find a jump, too 

Bret


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Excellent stuff, really looking forward to seeing the historic pics.
Hopefully a few quattro's, Lancia 037's and delta S4's, pug ti 16, 6R4's, rs1800's and rs2000's!
Happy days!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

one stage last night, a Porsche got beaten by a Beetle. Very amusing, have a few closeups but the ability to get the action was crap, TBH. Waiting to see if I have the energy today to drive 2.5 hours out to a stage..... don't know right now.

Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

So, we went out to the finish of the historic. Entertaining. My little monster needs a dSLR, that I know... Anyways, I've just started on the processing of the selected 150+ pics. Might be done this evening, but I doubt it. And then they'll need uploading....

Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

set 1: Evo

1








2








3








4








5








6


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Set 2: Koukunmaa
1








2








3








4








5








6








7


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Set 3: Jokimaa (Super Special Stage on the trotting track)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

These from Saturday at the ceremonial finish of the historic rally: 
Set 4: Harbour

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

more on the way, I'm halfway through processing... 

Bret


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Fantastic pics so far:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

last set for the moment, I need to sort out what's going to be printed before I publish some more...

Set 5: Harbour

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9









- Bret


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Loving the photos


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

good stuff matey, loving the shots 

was there back in 06 - love the area and Jyvaskyla....Reindeer steak was the highlight


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

They're back this year. Thursday evening at Koukunmaa again (should be interesting, as that's where a bunch of the stuff from last year came from) and then Friday / Saturday round Jyvskl. Will have to see if I take the days off... quite probably. 

And then the Historic will be the week after. Should also be interesting...

- Bret


----------

